# How bright is bright?



## lilyluna (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all!

I feel like I’m on this forum every other day with a new question, but I can’t help it! The Philippines isn’t exactly known for its knowledge on hedgehog care. Haha (and vets, well, they don’t know so much about hedgehogs either, at least those I’ve been to).

Anyway, I was just wondering how bright the light should be for a hedgehog’s light cycle. Lily’s cycle is fairly regular (the desk lamp is on from 5 AM to 7 PM, give or take a few minutes — I’ve only had her for over a week, so she’s adjusting to this as much as I am haha), but sometimes when the sky is bright and sunny, I forego the lamp and just use the natural light. Is this okay, or should I have a consistent source of light? If the latter, is it okay to have the desk lamp lighting her cage AND natural light? Or would that be too bright? 

So. 

(Sorry, heh. I tend to ramble) TL;DR (1) How bright should bright be?, and (2) Is the desk lamp + sunlight too bright for her? Should I move her away from the window? 

Thanks in advance! Sorry for the ignorant questions! :-(


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I use the main room light and sunlight from outside, just incase the sunlight fades. Its not too bright. But somewhere I read that the sunlight shouldnt be directly on the cage. To be honest it just has to be light enough so that from the hide they can tell that its day so they know they should sleep. So I dont think that the sunlight and the desk lamp is too bright.
Second If you think that you should move her away from the window then do so, although it is recomendwd that they arent kept right infront of the window, because of drafts and things mostly. So its down to your best judgement on moving her away from the window.


----------



## lilyluna (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you! 

I guess I just got a little paranoid especially since most of the hedgie parents on here are from the Northern hemisphere. In the Philippines, our seasons are dry and wet, but regardless of humidity level, the sun always shines. That’s why I have no idea how bright the light should be. It’s the same with warmth, while most people on here worry about their prickly babies getting too cold, I worry about her getting too hot. 

Anyway, thank you for that tidbit about the sufficiency of light. That’s exactly what I needed!

And no, she’s not directly in front of the window, but it’s a big enough window that the sunlight pours through without flooding her with it! It’s my personal alarm clock, so I think it’s sufficient. I guess I just have to gauge when another light source would be handy.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Another light source would be handy when its a bit dark. So like right now for me, even though the sun is there the sky outside is really grey, which is making the room a bit dark, so at these times, the main light comes in handy, just to make sure that they its light.
She’ll be fine where she is as she isnt directly in front of the window. 
As for the warmth as long its always at least 25 degrees she wont get cold. I think it being too hot is actually better than cold.


----------

